# need to move but can't see how



## marymagoo123 (11 Sep 2010)

*Age:*
49
single
*Income:*
1450/forthnight in public sector after taxes etc
*Savings:*
17,000   EBS
14,000  aib
2000 Prize Bonds
3ooo Credit union
saving 250 / month with BOI
*Expenses*
860 / month mortgage
+general living exp
visa bill  --none
no car payments as have very old car
35/month life insurance

*Problem*
bought  my home a semi d 4 years ago and hate it. noisey neighbours, no sound proofing   --just don't like the area.  Want to move badly and am saving like crazy.   Nothing seems to be selling around here and I don't know what I can do??  I owe 150,000 on my mortgage. Just wondering if anyone has any opinions / suggestions as to what I can do??? I don't want to rent as I don't think I could bare being a landlord and the hassle that goes with it===besides which I'd end up renting myself and the rent around here wouldn't cover the mortgage,
Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Marietta (11 Sep 2010)

It is a pity you feel like this, there is nothing worse than noisy neighbours and I do sympatise with you.

Do you actually have your house on the market?? If you dont want to rent it, your best bet is to try and sit it out until you get a buyer. 
You have a great deposit build up for your next house, carry on saving and keep an eye out for all the bargains that are out there at the moment.

Be sure to do your research for the area you intend to buy in, check out the area well, talk to local residents and always drive around the area at night to get a feel for the place.

Good luck and hang in there, you are luckier than alot of others, you have a secure job, a good deposit and you are already on the housing ladder. Your glass is half full rather than half empty.


----------



## aristotle (11 Sep 2010)

Are you in negative equity? If so by how much?


----------



## niceoneted (12 Sep 2010)

Mary, I think you should accelerate your savings. You could be saving more per month with your outgoings. Perhaps start a spending diary so as you can see where money is going and where you can cut back on unnecessary spending so as you can have a decent lump sum for deposit and stamp duty if needed. 
I think it would be wise to get you house market ready - as in if anything needs fixing quick lick of paint, garden in good shape etc. then put it on the market. 
Also start looking around for what you want and where you want to live. Get pen to paper and write down what your looking for and start searching. Look at lots of properties even if they are not in your money bracket. 
Talk to the bank to see what amount you need to be working with.
Last thing is the house in negative equity or have you equity still in it.


----------



## risky123 (13 Sep 2010)

laughed when I read your post--not for any bad reason but because my savings , salary etc are almost exactly like yours and I've also got prize bonds!!!!!!!I'm also hoping to sell and move but in the present climate am stuck. I'm just saving saving saving and aiming for the day when I can move.  That's what you'll have to do too.


----------

